# OFFICIAL THREAD ~ 2021 CYCLONE COASTER SoCal FREE SWAPMEET / Bicycle Show & BBQ ~ Saturday MAY 29th 2021 @ Jamie's Place ~ Temecula CA



## cyclonecoaster.com (Apr 30, 2021)

_*THIS IS THE OFFICIAL ~ 2021 CYCLONE COASTER SoCal FREE SWAPMEET / BICYCLE SHOW & BBQ 2021 @ Jamie's Place in Temecula California ~ THREAD 

ALL THE LATEST DETAILS WILL BE UPDATED IN THIS THREAD - So keep checking back & scroll down on the latest responses in this thread for the latest details on this swapmeet - because I can only update & edit for a couple days before the initial post is a locked post that I will not be able to edit anymore  *_

_*There has been a lot of interest in having another LOCAL FREE SWAPMEET here in SoCal - Jamie had hosted a FREE SWAPMEET - BICYCLE SHOW & BBQ on his property last year with great success - So when I reached out to him a few weeks back about having another - he was like "Hey I was thinking of having another one here - how about having the CYCLONE COASTER free SWAPMEET up at my place as a collaboration with his FREE SWAPMEET - Bicycle Show & BBQ - WELL that's a NO BRAINER I said - LETS DO THIS - Last year was a great venue @ Jamie's & would be a great yearly destination for Memorial day weekend for the West Coasters - so this year it will be on Saturday May 29th 2021 

So when I spoke to him today ( FRIDAY MAY 30th 2021 ) - he said LETS START AN OFFICIAL THREAD ON THE CABE **&** well ... HERE IT IS *_

*2021 CYCLONE COASTER SoCal Vintage FREE Bicycle Swapmeet / Show & BBQ *

_*WHERE - Jamie's Place in Temecula California
WHEN - SATURDAY MAY 29th 2021 - MEMORIAL DAY WEEKEND 2021
TIME - From 8:00 am until 10:00 pm*_
*EVENT ADDRESS - 40030 Walcott Lane - Temecula CA 92591

FREE Overnight Camping is Available on Jamie's property - PLEASE CHECK IN WITH JAMIE IF YOU DECIDE TO STAY ON HIS PROPERTY OVERNIGHT so he expects you there*
_
Hosted by Jamie Benn  714.420.2277 & Frank aka CYCLONE COASTER ( PM me here on the CABE )


*The reason for the Memorial Day weekend -- Well it is a 3 day weekend for many - which would allow for people that are far & near to make it down & make it home with the Monday being a holiday -- AGAIN people are welcome to camp on his property for the event early & stay the night - so people don't have to rush either way to enjoy the event 

HERE'S WHAT WE NEED FORM ALL OF YOU TO MAKE THIS FREE EVENT FUN FOR EVERYONE 

1 > We need some dedicated volunteers to help set-up & get people to the right vendor or parking spots in the morning the day of the event making this a smooth show & swapmeet - PLEASE CONTACT US IF YOU CAN VOLUNTEER - Any help is welcome here since it takes a lot before - during & after to make any event happen  

2 > Food & Beverage help - Contact Jamie or Frank & let us know what you can commit to & get to us BEFORE THE EVENT - CASH for the following - OR- any of the following will help >> Soft Drinks - Chips - Burgers - Dogs - Buns - Side Dishes - Plates - Napkins - Utensils - Condiments - Basically ANYTHING you would want @ your BBQ - Helps Jamie & myself big time & makes this FREE EVENT FREE - I was going to bring some Brauts for the grill - what can you help us with - Contact us &  

3 > DONATIONS ITEMS FOR A RAFFLE - We are looking to have a raffle with great swag - Jamie wanted to start the Donations with some NOS vintage HOT ROD bicycle exhaust noise makers - WHAT CAN YOU DONATE TO THE TABLE OF SWAG - Contact us BEFORE THE EVENT 

4 > ANYONE HAVE A CONNECTION FOR LIVE MUSIC or LIVE STREAMED MUSIC please contact us - THIS WOULD BE A GREAT ADDITION @ THIS EVENT 
*_
_*5 > Thinking of printing up some SoCal SWAPMEET EVENT SHIRTS for sale if anyone is interested PLEASE CHIME IN

6 > THERE WILL BE A BICYCLE SHOW & AWARDS AGAIN THIS YEAR - We might need some knowledgeable bicycle enthusiasts to help with the judging again this year - PLEASE CONTACT US here BEFORE THE EVENT 

7 > ALL SWAPMEETS SPACES are FREE - 1st come basis - If you're vending please "nose in" your vehicle along the lower field of the swapmeet to allow for all to have equal vending space - QUESTIONS - Contact us HERE 

8 > NO PARKING of NON-VENDORS in the SWAPMEET AREA & BICYCLE SHOW AREA (which is the center of the field)  - PLEASE use the upper field above the swapmeet or find a spot along the entrance pathway as you arrive at Jamie's place - THANK YOU  *_

______________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________

_*As many of you guys know the CYCLONE COASTER free swapmeet that we usually have every 6 months @ the Pike Restaurant & Bar is still not happening due to our current World situation which is getting better slowly 

We will still have the CYCLONE COASTER free SWAPMEETS in the future @ the PIKE Restaurant & Bar in the very near future - so stay tuned - Currently Chris Reece - owner of the PIKE is currently using his property for his business survival & livelihood for outdoor dining & now even some live music events where owner Chris - former drummer for Social Distortion & local legend will jump on the drums - great to see 


Jamie & CYCLONE COASTER thank all of you for the continued support & local interest keeping our vintage bicycle community together in 2021 & beyond - Ridden not Hidden - Frank  *_


----------



## BFGforme (Apr 30, 2021)

Hell yeah! Can't wait! Be there Friday afternoon like last year and help out with whatever is needed! Setting up Jamie's 50 bikes... Killer place for this event! Thanks Jamie


----------



## JAF/CO (May 1, 2021)

JAF/CO will also be there Friday afternoon 
Sounds like it will be a great time
jfkiller53@aol.com 
(209) 481-9464


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (May 7, 2021)

*Still looking for volunteers to help Jamie & I with set up / clean up & everything inbetween - for those who have hosted something at your house - imagine how much work it is to host a FREE swapmeet for all your friends - PLEASE CHIME IN & MAKE THIS EVENT A SUCCESS FOR MANY YEARS TO COME - thank you *


----------



## old hotrod (May 23, 2021)

Cool, this is such a huge event this it required two threads!


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (May 25, 2021)

*SWAPMEET IS THIS SATURDAY -- MAY 29th 2021 -- COME ONE - COME ALL 

I will have the the latest CYCLONE COASTER T Shirts & a very limited number of FLANNELS & a couple of long sleeved men's shirts & ladies tank tops that I just printed last week



 *


----------



## BFGforme (May 25, 2021)

Can't wait, preparing as we speak! Even though I plan on bringing my own food and stuff I'll be throwing a $20 towards food and supplies.....


----------



## Robertriley (May 25, 2021)

Thanks @BFGforme


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Jun 1, 2021)

_*WOW what a great weekend @ the 2021 CYCLONE COASTER SoCal FREE vintage bicycle Swapmeet / Bicycle Show & BBQ @ Jamie’s in Temecula last Saturday May 29th 2021 - Jamie & I are shooting for this FREE event to become a YEARLY DESTINATION Bicycle Swapmeet / Bicycle Show & BBQ - where people can arrive early and camp out before & after the event like so many other Swapmeets in the midwest & East Coast do*_
_*.
First of all a huge thank you goes out to Jamie - owner of the property for having us over & opened his place once again to everyone - I also would like to thank all of the *__*CYCLONE COASTER*__* family old & new that helped out by bringing something along for all to share such as food & drink donations & the many raffle items donations & cash to help offset the cost of such a event & to helped out when they saw help was needed making this a great success in every aspect
.
Thanks to all that made the raffle a success with tickets @ $1.- a piece for the many items on the raffle table - Vintage NOS bicycle pieces - HOTROD vintage exhaust pipes from Jamie's personal collection - some*__* CYCLONE COASTER*__* T-Shirts & Koozies - T-Bone's Vintage Bicycles hats mugs koozies & a hand painted event plaque from local legend Tom Clark - I almost raffled off a Diamond Back pit bicycle that was put in the wrong place - Had no idea it was someone's bicycle they decided to lean on the raffle table - After calling out the winning ticket for the pit bicycle a distant voice was screaming " WAIT !!!  THAT'S MY BICYCLE !!!!! - IT'S NOT FOR THE RAFFLE !!!!!  "  --- Well the owner will know where NOT to lean up his bicycle the next time ... LOL --- Also Tom Clark who painted the killer sign actually had the winning raffle ticket --- After verifying the winning ticket stub Tom wanted Jamie Benn to have it --- So we called Jamie up & handed him the well deserved special piece - How cool is that - Thank you everyone
.
After the raffle was called out we lined up the bicycles for the bicycle show - The judges made their choices & plaques were set against this years winners - I also want to thank the judges for my "Best Promoter" award plaque this year
.
Many noticed this years Swapmeet was just a little bigger this year with friends & new faces traveling from far & wide to join us this year .. we can’t wait to do it again - So make plans to come out to the next one
.*_
*Here are a bunch of pics from myself & others I thought I’d share





















*


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Jun 1, 2021)




----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Jun 1, 2021)




----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Jun 1, 2021)




----------

